# The Midwest Slot Car Show March 20, 2016



## ajd350

Don't miss 'The Big One'! The Midwest Slot Car Show has over 100 tables of nothing but slot cars and related items in a large spacious venue. Vendors and buyers from several states regularly attend to make this the biggest event of it's kind. All scales are represented , from vintage to to the latest for racers and collectors alike.

It all happens at the Lincoln Center 2450 Lincoln St. Highland, IN.

Doors open to the public @ 10AM central time. Admission is $6. Age 16 and under is free. 

For vendor info call 708.946.3571


----------



## swamibob

Hey Al;

Is the Hotel the Country Inn and Suites again?

Tom


----------



## ajd350

It is the Comfort Inn. I had mistakenly called it by the wrong name. Still the same place, yes.


----------



## brownie374

Indianapolis Blvd?


----------



## ajd350

Just off Indianapolis across from Cabela's.


----------



## MgoBlue

Anyone have a list of the vendors attending?


----------



## ajd350

Too early to have a full list. Several usually drag their heels signing up.


----------



## swamibob

Most of the Minnesota contingent will be there; myself included!

Tom


----------



## old blue

A big Thank You to whoever reserved a block of rooms. I called to reserve one and they said they were all booked for that weekend. Then they asked if I was with a group and then I realized I did not mention the slot car show. Suddenly I had a room and all was good! 

Does anyone ever set up a drag strip down the long hallways of the hotel? I have always looked at hotel hallways and thought what a perfect place for a drag strip!!


Old Blue


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

old blue said:


> ...Does anyone ever set up a drag strip down the long hallways of the hotel? I have always looked at hotel hallways and thought what a perfect place for a drag strip!!
> Old Blue


:lol::lol::lol:

*...Race ya to the ice machine...* 

John
.


----------



## ajd350

You're welcome, Blue. Gotta have a place for you to stay.

Not sure that the non-slot contingent would appreciate the drag strip, though...LOL


----------



## honda27

*show*

not that iv seen never know . blue


----------



## GT40

old blue
I like how you think, it would not take up much room and you might bring new members into the fold.
I have a old 3/4 ton 4x4 with a big block under the hood, we call that truck old blue
also do you have a Case or Ingersoll tractor. do you, got to ask because we have a member in our tractor group that calls himself old blue

gt40


----------



## old blue

The only Case I have contains slot cars!

Old Blue comes from my first Tjet, a blue Willys. We did not know what it was as a kid, we knew it was old and blue. 

The first time I met Lendell and HOJoe at a slot car show Lendell said to me "Well you are not old" In my mind I thought " I am not blue either". I thought what did you expect, Papa Smurf?? I am too sarcastic

Old Blue


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'll be coming to the show this year with Tom so look out!!!!


----------



## honda27

*show*

be good to meet u joe65:wave:


----------



## bluerod

the Maryland show the same day I think bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wanted guys,

Red Alert 1970 Red Chevelle!!!

And yes somehow this and the Maryland show both got scheduled the same day!?!?!? 

Howd this happen guys??? Please don't do it again next year .


----------



## ajd350

We have had this show the 3rd Sunday in march since 1991.


----------



## alpink

hmmmmm, it is highly unlikely that most of the people coming through the door in Md would consider going to the midwest show regardless of what day it is held on.
no intended slight to all the wonderful guys that promote, attend and put on the midwest slot car show.
I do realize that some vendors who are able to travel to either show have to make a choice.
I accept that Bob and Tom are going to be making a choice.
based on my understanding of two very recent shows in the N E of the USA that they both attended (Bob actually hosting one of them), I would think that thye would seek out a different buyer base on this occasion.
granted, they both probably would attend both shows if they were at least a week apart, but that isn't the case.

scheduling is caused by all kinds of variables.
in fact, the fall drag race that I help with turned out to be scheduled the same day as a local show which prevented me from displaying my exhibition track at the show and also prevented me from shopping at the show.
indeed, a couple of my racers went to the show before coming to the race and they missed a couple of classes.
so, I recognize the need to investigate other happenings at the same time we would like to have our event.
if the venue that I rent is only available one Saturday in a 7 week period, I guess I will have to accept that option.
the other option .... don't have a race.
again, a very few buyers and some really cool vendors aside, I don't think this is a scheduling problem for most of us that might attend the Md show.


----------



## ajd350

You are correct, Al. At that distance you can count the potential crossover on one hand. It's certainly not a killer for either show, so enjoy whichever one you can go to and be happy that there are enough shows to have choices.

The most important thing is that, as an enthusiast you support the shows as buyers and/or vendors. We can rent the venue, pick the dates, send the mailers and advertise but if no one shows up...the party's over.

So get out and enjoy the shows, see your buds, meet new people and tell stories about slot cars and the deals you got. Then go back home with the treasures you found.

What could be better?


----------



## alpink

what he ^ said


----------



## brownie374

I personally am going to both shows,First midwest show then helicopter to the airport then parachute to the other show.Problem solved.:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Guys I'm aware of the fact that there is no crossover here. Come on now Al.:freak:

I was merely wondering why they got the same date cause Bob won't be making the trip with Tom, which is why I am going with Tom. That's all 

I am very grateful that there are shows at all!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## fordcowboy

the motel is full guys. fcb


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I hope Tom got us a room!


----------



## wheelz63

fordcowboy said:


> the motel is full guys. fcb


just a question? how many rooms were saved for the show Al? and i have tried to get a handicapped room and they said the whole hotel is full. what could be going on in this area that the hotel is full a month before the show? i will just drive down and not sell in the hotel i guess.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rich, same deal for us Tom tried a while back and no rooms!!!!

I'm driving 750 miles to not be in the right place:!:!:! WTF!!!*


----------



## ajd350

wheelz63 said:


> just a question? how many rooms were saved for the show Al? and i have tried to get a handicapped room and they said the whole hotel is full. what could be going on in this area that the hotel is full a month before the show? i will just drive down and not sell in the hotel i guess.


20 rooms were set aside. Did you mention the show when you called? If not, you need to.


----------



## ajd350

I have just been confirmed that the rooms are indeed sold out. The only options are to get on the wait list or find another hotel. I am requesting additional rooms for the November show. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## swamibob

There are several other hotel options close by. Don't let that stop you from showing up.  I'm sure Al can help with the number for a close hotel for any overflow.

Tom


----------



## wheelz63

swamibob said:


> There are several other hotel options close by. Don't let that stop you from showing up.  I'm sure Al can help with the number for a close hotel for any overflow.
> 
> Tom


the point is, if we were all at the same hotel like in the past years usually we set up in the conference room and then lock it up go to dinner together and come back and sell a bit more and sell out of our rooms also. but with being at a different hotel we cannot set up in other peoples rooms and i dont think there is a conference room to set up either or is there? i dont usually spend the night in the hotel since i live 2 hours away but was going to this year because of convenience of selling the night before and talking with the guys.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

According to Tom S, we will still be doing the conference roo. So we'll see.


----------



## ajd350

I did some research for a good alternative and found another Comfort Inn less than 5 miles from the show site. Try calling for availabilty.

Comfort Inn
1019 w Lincoln HWY
Schererville, In 46375
219-865-9500

Another option is the Holiday Inn Express Lansing where we have stayed in the past. I have confirmed that there are available rooms as of this posting.

Holiday Inn Express
2323 172nd St, Lansing, IL 60438
Phone: (708) 418-1188


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Al .Spoke to Tom and we're at the Holiday Inn Express. 

But we need you to book the conference room at your Hotel .Can you do that Al? For Sat evening &#55356;&#57211;


----------



## ajd350

Fairfield or Courtyard?

I'd like to post it up here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Holiday Inn Express now lol


----------



## wheelz63

joe65skylarkgs said:


> courtyard marriott ?


courtyard, its just one exit east of indianapolis blvd


----------



## brownie374

wheelz63 said:


> courtyard, its just one exit east of indianapolis blvd


That would be Torrence Avenue North


----------



## wheelz63

*holiday inn lansing,ill*

here is a message from Al today, we all stayed here a couple of times ago and is owned by the same owner. great place and great food.

Sorry for the inconvenience. We have more people staying over than usual and there is a regional event sucking up a lot of rooms. Call the Lansing Holiday Inn Express. They have 6 rooms set aside for us @109.00 when you mention the show. I just got the confirmation on this.


Holiday Inn Express
2323 172nd St, Lansing, IL 60438
Phone: (708) 418-1188


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok, Holiday Inn it is lol!!! We just booked there now!!


----------



## fordcowboy

LOL I got six motel booked now. I don't know which one I will sleep at. LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok, Al just confirmed the conference room at the comfort inn for us &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; 

All sat nite business and shannagins will be exclusively at the Comfort Inn &#55356;&#57211;


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tom and I checked in about 6:30 ✌


----------



## stirlingmoss

have fun guys and be safe:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

are we there yet?


----------



## ajd350

Patience, grasshopper. It is mere hours to the warmup at the Comfort Inn


----------



## honda27

*room sales*

t minus 19 hours til room sales start.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

Wow! What can I say. Today's show was the best attended Spring Swap since the Dolton days. We sold out 112 tables, added four more and sold them right away. Four more added and we sold two of them for a total of 118. The walk-in attendance was strong too. Thanks to all who took part in making this the place to be today!


----------



## alpink

congrats all youse ghuise and ghouils


----------



## A/FX Nut

Good job Al on a another good show. I had a good time. I didn't bring to much money, turns out I didn't need much. I pickup some nice cars at good prices. I'm looking forward to November's show.

Randy.


----------



## purple66bu

Great show as always Al..thanks for enabling me once again


----------



## slotcasimation

Awesome show Al!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------

